# Help wanted please



## madison (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello everyone
 I have a lady who has been staying with me for a couple of years, she got so much health issues and I have been taking care of her. She wants to go to spend some time with her family and her flight is really long. I have only two weeks to find her a plus size shoes and a plus size sandals. She gets her feet puffy on and off, so she needs something easy to put on and take off, flat, light weight, soft material, and good looking. The best are the ones with straps. I started searching a while ago but couldn’t find anything so far. Any help will be appreciated.[/FONT][/COLOR]
Thank you


----------



## cohibamatt (Apr 21, 2016)

What do you mean by plus size? Big for a woman's shoe or wide? If she needs wider shoe you could always go to a man's shoe. If you take a size and half away that would be her size in a men's shoe. The only problem with that is the designs are usually more masculine in style and color. 

Just a little background about me, I worked for Nike. I have put several female friends and relatives in men's shoes and they were more comfortable in them. All of them had trouble finding wide women's shoes.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 21, 2016)

Check out Zappos online.  They carry larger/wider shoes.   I have large feet and have purchased shoes from them many times.  They aren't cheap but they have free shipping and returns.

For tennis shoes I do wear mens shoes.  However, I wear a 9 in mens and 11ww in women's.


----------



## madison (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you cohibamatt and Shari, I'll talk to her about buying men's shoes, it looks like this is why I couldn't find her anything so far. I went last December to SAS, and only found men's styles work for her  size but I didn't buy any, you are right guys it was much easier to find the right size for her in men's section than in women's section.
She usually wears 10 medium but because of the puffiness she needs a wider size. 
Thank you for the hints about the size.


----------



## cohibamatt (Apr 21, 2016)

So start with a men's 8.5 and work from there. You may need to go either way in size. It may be better to go when she is puffy so you can get a good fit then.  Also, I wouldn't be surprised if she got blisters when she isn't puffy because she shoes will slide a little. If you need to, you can bring some duck tape and at the first sign of blisters put the tape on her socks. It looks funny but it will prevent bad blisters. The tape I know works from experience, I am a hiker and when I get new boots I get blisters and use the tape and it prevents them from getting worse.
Good luck


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 21, 2016)

When I fly I like slide-in clogs for easy on and off.

These are my absolute favorites right now, and this new model has an adjustable strap:  http://www.zappos.com/product/8689504/color/396
(found on sale for half price of course)

But check out all the shoes under "El Naturalista" at Zappos for some ideas on comfy: http://www.zappos.com/search/brand/..."Shoes"/gender/"womens"/sort/recentSales/desc


----------



## madison (Apr 22, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> When I fly I like slide-in clogs for easy on and off.
> 
> These are my absolute favorites right now, and this new model has an adjustable strap:  http://www.zappos.com/product/8689504/color/396
> (found on sale for half price of course)
> ...



Seawolfe, these are gorgeous, I love their feminine look but I don't think they are stretchable, and I didn't find wide sizes. I am sure they are very comfortable and they worth every penny spent for them. I am thinking about buying one for myself when I go on long flights.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 22, 2016)

These are my favorites for traveling. I have very wide feet with narrow heels (walked tippy toed and sprinted a lot growing up). These fit like a dream. The straps aren't adjustable though.

I actually like them so much that I bought a second pair in case the first ever wears out... 2 years and the first one is still fine...

ETA: the straps kinda adjust... they have some elastic to them. I got mine at Dillards.

http://www.zappos.com/ahnu-karma-black-nappa-leather



Seawolfe said:


> When I fly I like slide-in clogs for easy on and off.
> 
> These are my absolute favorites right now, and this new model has an adjustable strap:  http://www.zappos.com/product/8689504/color/396
> (found on sale for half price of course)
> ...



Oooo those do look comfy. Maybe I need a red one???


----------



## madison (Apr 22, 2016)

cohibamatt said:


> So start with a men's 8.5 and work from there. You may need to go either way in size. It may be better to go when she is puffy so you can get a good fit then.  Also, I wouldn't be surprised if she got blisters when she isn't puffy because she shoes will slide a little. If you need to, you can bring some duck tape and at the first sign of blisters put the tape on her socks. It looks funny but it will prevent bad blisters. The tape I know works from experience, I am a hiker and when I get new boots I get blisters and use the tape and it prevents them from getting worse.
> Good luck



cohibamatt, thank you for all your helpful hints. I spent yesterday several hours searching zappos online and some commercials popped up for other shoes websites. I found a very few sandals fit what I am looking for, one of them has a feminine look. I didn't make my mind up yet, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh, and check out Born for sandals that are awesome for women with wide toe boxes. Seriously comfortable...


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 22, 2016)

Did her doctor every mention using support socks or stockings?


----------



## madison (Apr 22, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> These are my favorites for traveling. I have very wide feet with narrow heels (walked tippy toed and sprinted a lot growing up). These fit like a dream. The straps aren't adjustable though.
> 
> I actually like them so much that I bought a second pair in case the first ever wears out... 2 years and the first one is still fine...
> 
> ...



Snappy, those look very comfy, I like the length of the rear part. It's important element for me when I buy my shoes, they have to be long to be comfy. Thank you for sharing.



snappyllama said:


> Oh, and check out Born for sandals that are awesome for women with wide toe boxes. Seriously comfortable...


Thank you Snappy,
I'll check this one. Actually, I talked to her about buying her men's shoes, I felt that she doesn't want to give me hard time but she prefers to keep her feminine look. I'll consider the men's shoes as last option since this how she feels. I hope I'll find her something makes her happy.



lenarenee said:


> Did her doctor every mention using support socks or stockings?



Yes, I am also looking for stockings. She may not handle the support socks if she feels that they are a little tight, besides that she has other complications, so they are not going to be a good option. I'd rather find her long and soft diabetic  socks. I'll be appreciated if you have suggestions, I bought her some before but they are worn out. I forgot where I bought them from. I am  considering that she may stay until winter, I know her area is  going to be very cold and her feet need to be warm.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 22, 2016)

I've seen some of the support stockings and I don't know how people even  put them on!

Does she need some type of compression for the flight? Non-medical support stockings (L'eggs used to have them years ago in plus sizes, but if she has sores - nylon may not let air get to them. Also, there is a bandage or bandage sleeve that's used to go over another bandage to help keep it in place - it may offer some light support? Ace Bandage?

Some sporting good places now have compression garments for runners - but I doubt they'll have larger sizes. Might be worth a look.

The Dr.'s office should be more helpful with ideas.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 22, 2016)

Please check with her Dr if she should take some aspirin before and during the flight to prevent blood clots too. A colleague of mine had a stroke they day after a long flight, and the Dr blamed him sitting/sleeping motionless for so long on the flight. Scary! Big wake up call for all of us.


----------



## PerthMobility (Apr 22, 2016)

You guys took the words right out of my diary. Asprin, compression stockings are a MUST have to reduce the risk of thrombosis. It probably would not hurt to suggest she ask her doctor about edema as well.


----------



## madison (Apr 22, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> I've seen some of the support stockings and I don't know how people even  put them on!
> 
> Does she need some type of compression for the flight? Non-medical support stockings (L'eggs used to have them years ago in plus sizes, but if she has sores - nylon may not let air get to them. Also, there is a bandage or bandage sleeve that's used to go over another bandage to help keep it in place - it may offer some light support? Ace Bandage?
> 
> ...



Actually her doctor is coming for home visit soon, I'll check for all details. Thank you lenarenee.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 22, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> Please check with her Dr if she should take some aspirin before and during the flight to prevent blood clots too. A colleague of mine had a stroke they day after a long flight, and the Dr blamed him sitting/sleeping motionless for so long on the flight. Scary! Big wake up call for all of us.


 

There's also simple (well, simple for us without major health concerns) exercises that can be done sitting on the plane - doctor should be able to help with that too.


----------



## madison (Apr 22, 2016)

;Seawolf said:
			
		

> Please check with her Dr if she should take some aspirin before and during the flight to prevent blood clots too. A colleague of mine had a stroke they day after a long flight, and the Dr blamed him sitting/sleeping motionless for so long on the flight. Scary! Big wake up call for all of us.



Great point, the NP who visited her two weeks ago mentioned that to me, I'd rather write down all the important notes in one place to remember them. Thank you for bringing this up Seawolf.



PerthMobility said:


> You guys took the words right out of my diary. Asprin, compression stockings are a MUST have to reduce the risk of thrombosis. It probably would not hurt to suggest she ask her doctor about edema as well.



I have not been able to write any thing in my dairy for some time, I am extremely busy I know I should. Thank you PerthMobility,  I have many things to check with her doctor when she comes for home visit.

This is an update, my guest has more few weeks to stay. She needs to be under supervision while taking a new medicine prescribed from her specialist, he decided that she needs it before leaving. I got her these shoes as she is also diabetic ://m.zappos.com/propet-cronus-medicare-hcpcs-code-a5500-diabetic-shoe-black~1
I didn't buy the sandals yet, they were out of the color she wanted.
http://www.shoes.com/womens-trotters-kip-navy-p2_id441817 
I hope that everything goes well. Thanks for everyone helped me.


----------



## Susie (May 12, 2016)

It is not a good idea for diabetics to wear sandals.  They can get foot wounds that they can't feel due to peripheral neuropathy.  And they have compromised blood flow to their feet that can lead to non-healing wounds that then lead to amputations.  Best to keep the feet completely covered in socks and well fitting shoes that are engineered to reduce callous formation that can also lead to wounds.


----------



## madison (May 12, 2016)

Susie said:


> It is not a good idea for diabetics to wear sandals.  They can get foot wounds that they can't feel due to peripheral neuropathy.  And they have compromised blood flow to their feet that can lead to non-healing wounds that then lead to amputations.  Best to keep the feet completely covered in socks and well fitting shoes that are engineered to reduce callous formation that can also lead to wounds.



Her doctor actually allows her to wear sandals because  her body temperature should remain stable especially when the weather gets warm. She has different health conditions that contradict each other. Her medical staff weighs the cons and pros and make decisions upon that.


----------

